# USB 2.0 Festplatte wird immer resettet !?!

## hampelratte

hallo,

ich versuche gerade meine neue USB 2.0 Platte ans laufen zu bekommen über ehci. Über uhci (also usb 1.1) läuft sie schon ohne probleme, das ist mir aber zu langsam. Wenn ich das ehci modul lade, wird das auch erkannt und versucht, die platte über dieses Modul zu laden. Ich bekomme dann aber immer die meldung, dass das device resettet wird. man hört auch, dass die festplatte immer neu (ich sag mal) initialisiert. hat da jemand einen tip für mich?

gruß,

henrik

hier die ausgaben:

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> usb 5-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
> 
> usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
> 
> scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> ...

 

 */var/log/messages wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dec 31 17:49:29 henni kernel: usb 5-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
> 
> Dec 31 17:49:29 henni kernel: usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
> ...

 

 *emerge --info wrote:*   

> Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP
> ...

 

----------

## hampelratte

hab die platte gerade mal noch unter windows getestet. da schafft sie zw. 3 und 4 MB/s, was nicht gerade der Brüller ist, aber immerhin wird sie über USB 2.0 angesprochen.

----------

## mrsteven

Das schaut für mich sehr nach einem schlechten USB-Kabel aus. Nimm mal testweise ein anderes.

----------

## hampelratte

Leider lag es daran auch nicht. unter Windows funktioniert es auch genau in dieser Konstellation, also kann man einen Hardwaredefekt eigentlich ausschließen. Trotzdem ein guter Tipp, daran hatte ich nicht gedacht.

Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee? Ich werde mal eine aktuelle Knoppix probieren. Mal schauen, was die so sagt.

Danke 

Henrik

----------

## hampelratte

hab gerade knoppix probiert. das anstöpseln hat da schonmal geklappt, aber beim cp gabs dann wieder diesen reset  :Sad: 

----------

## tuam

Welcher USB-Chipsatz ist installiert? Gibt lspci Meldungen über eine "unbekannte Revision" aus? Manche sind leider kompatibler als andere, hat mich auch zwei Anläufe beim Aufrüsten gekostet?

FF,

 Daniel

----------

## hampelratte

Es ist ein VIA 8237 chipsatz auf dem board.

```
henni log # lspci | grep USB

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

henni log # lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

henni log #
```

----------

## monophase

grüße,

ich hatte gleiche probleme mit einem nforce2 mainboard und sämtlichen usb 2.0 massenspeicher. bei mir gibt es im bios die option "usb perf mode", die war auf höchste performance eingestellt. hab sie auf optimal zurück gestellt und schon lief alles. vielleicht gibt es bei dir auch sowas ähnliches im bios.

----------

## hampelratte

ne, leider hab ich im bios keine konfigurationsmöglichkeit für usb. nur an oder aus. aber auch das war kein schlechter tipp. daran hatte ich auch nicht gedacht.

danke

henrik

----------

## hampelratte

vll fällt jemanden noch was bei meiner kernel conf auf:

 *confcat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i usb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y
> 
> CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y
> ...

 

----------

## monophase

glaube nicht, dass das nen kernel problem ist, tippe eher auf nen hardware problem

----------

## firefly

 *hampelratte wrote:*   

> vll fällt jemanden noch was bei meiner kernel conf auf:
> 
>  *confcat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i usb wrote:*   
> 
> CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y
> ...

 

lädst du beide module? also ohci_hcd und uhci_hcd? denn du brauchst nur einen von beiden

----------

## hampelratte

im grunde bräuchte ich nur ehci, denn ich möchte ja über usb 2.0 zugreifen. ohci und uhci können ja nur usb 1.1, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden und die module kommen sich in die quere? ohci und uhci hab ich auch geladen, weil ich alle möglichen usb geräte betreiben können möchte.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

versucht mal den kernel mit "pci=noirq" oder "pci=noacpi" zu starten, ich glaub eines davon hat mir mal mit den problemen geholfen (kopiere gerade nicht sooo viel auf usb-platten)

viel glück   :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

 *hampelratte wrote:*   

> im grunde bräuchte ich nur ehci, denn ich möchte ja über usb 2.0 zugreifen. ohci und uhci können ja nur usb 1.1, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden und die module kommen sich in die quere? ohci und uhci hab ich auch geladen, weil ich alle möglichen usb geräte betreiben können möchte.

 

Also wenn gleichzeitig uhci und ohci geladen sind, kann es zu problemen führen.

Das ehci modul bietet, meines wissen nach, nur die USB2.0-Erweiterung. Damit USB überhaupt funktioniert, brauchst du auch OHCI oder UHCI (abhängig vom USB-Host-Controller Chip).

was sagt 

```
lspci -v
```

 für die USB-Host-Controller?

----------

## hampelratte

 *lspci -v wrote:*   

> 00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
> 
>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V600/K8V-X/A8V Deluxe motherboard
> 
>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 3
> ...

 

damit ist die sache klar. ich hab also ohci mal aus dem autoload rausgenommen und entladen (rmmod), so dass nur noch uhci und ehci geladen sind/werden. leider hat auch das keine änderung gebracht.

----------

## hampelratte

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> versucht mal den kernel mit "pci=noirq" oder "pci=noacpi" zu starten

 

auch das hat leider nichts gebracht.

----------

## hampelratte

hallo leute,

heute hatte ich unter windows auf einmal auch probleme die platte einzubinden. da hab ich mir gedacht, ich formatier das ding einfach mal.

also flux dosfstools emerged und ein

```
mkfs.vfat /dev/usbplatte
```

und siehe da, schon läuft die platte auch mit usb 2.0. 

17 MB/s schafft sie jetzt, was für die größe (müsste ne 2,5" platte sein) ganz gut ist, denke ich.

wollte das nur noch als lösung hier anhängen, falls mal jemand ein ähnliches problem hat.

gruß

henrik

----------

